# Fixed wheel sprockets



## RedBike (12 Aug 2009)

I have recently purchased 4 fixed wheel sprockets off ebay. Sadly the person selling them has miss counted the number of teeth on them and I'm now stuck with three new 3/32", 19t, fixed wheel sprockets i've got no use for. 

Would anybody like to swap me for a 16t sprocket, new or used (but not worn out) 1/8" or 3/32" will be fine?


----------



## RedBike (12 Aug 2009)

I could do with a lockring if anyone has one of those to swap?


----------



## chris667 (12 Aug 2009)

Yeah, I think I could go that. Let me check I have a 16t sprocket first, though.


----------



## bonj2 (13 Aug 2009)

serves you right for using ebay, but complain you'll easily get your money back - say 'item not as described'. and use hubjub in future.


----------



## MajorMantra (13 Aug 2009)

bonj said:


> *serves you right for using ebay,* but complain you'll easily get your money back - say 'item not as described'. and use hubjub in future.



Helpful as always bonj!


----------



## RedBike (13 Aug 2009)

chris667 said:


> Yeah, I think I could go that. Let me check I have a 16t sprocket first, though.



Done, well assuming you can find a sprocket. 

If you PM your address I will pop one of the sprockets in the post with a self addressed envelope.


----------



## chris667 (13 Aug 2009)

OK. I'll have a look next time I go to visit my dad (where all my bike parts live).


----------



## Joe24 (13 Aug 2009)

bonj said:


> serves you right for using ebay, but complain you'll easily get your money back - say 'item not as described'. and use hubjub in future.



Planet X sprockets are what i use, i have a 1/8th 18t one on my fixed for every day and its very nice


----------



## Noodley (13 Aug 2009)

MajorMantra said:


> Helpful as always bonj!



A bit harsh as he did offer advice re complaining to ebay....and he is right as hubjub are great to deal with.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Aug 2009)

i've got one for shimano freewheel and 19t is what i'm looking for. want to meet up to swap?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Aug 2009)

also got spare shimano cassette lockring if that's what you mean


----------



## RedBike (14 Aug 2009)

shauncollier said:


> i've got one for shimano freewheel and 19t is what i'm looking for. want to meet up to swap?



Sorry Shaun, these are screw on track sprockets. 

I've got a BIG (200 odd miles) single speed MTB ride in a fortnights time. I'm going to use 32/18. Depending on how I get on I might well buy that 16 off you.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (14 Aug 2009)

u can ave it red. i'm might even go to a 22 rear for the mtl bash in sept.


----------



## RedBike (14 Aug 2009)

shauncollier said:


> u can ave it red. i'm might even go to a 22 rear for the mtl bash in sept.



Ekkk, my big ride takes in the MTL. I'm a bit worried I wont cope with 32/18 now. 

Just to sprice things up I will have 14+ hours riding in my legs before I hit the start of that trail!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (14 Aug 2009)

i've been out lately with a few groups and keeping up on the climbs has been hard as i have to pedal hard up hills i would normally dismount and amble up. on the flat and descents no problems at all. so, i can loose a few bottom inches and gain inches on the climbs, if that makes sense. everyones different i suppose. trio seems to manage fine and has done mtl a few times on same ratio that i have at the moment, but i am lot lot heavier, perhaps that's the problem.


----------



## RedBike (14 Aug 2009)

> trio seems to manage fine and has done mtl a few times on same ratio that i have at the moment, but i am lot lot heavier, perhaps that's the problem.



Trio is using a 29ner bike (much bigger wheels). Shes effectively running the equivalent of 32/16


----------



## swee'pea99 (7 Sep 2009)

*Swap new (style) handlebars for old?*

I got some handlebars off ebay without realising that some have fat bits in the middle and others don't. The ones I've got are like this, and the ones I need are like this. Anyone up for a swap?


----------



## swee'pea99 (7 Sep 2009)

Sorry, I've put that in the wrong place...feel free to ignore.


----------



## Wicksie (14 Sep 2009)

If not, I may well be interested in a 19t freewheel.
Cheers.


----------

